# Lakeland offer



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Just returned from a shopping trip to Chichester. Went into Lakeland window shopping and noticed they have the DB for £1079.

If anybody is after one this might be the time.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

It's often that price at Lakeland, HOF and John Lewis. I got mine at HOF at that price with 10% student discount which made it £972! Everyone said it should be a sub-£1k machine!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one Sean - that's a cracking price.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Nice one Sean - that's a cracking price.


I nearly blagged some Quidco cash back which would have made it around £920. Thoroughly happy with what I paid for it though.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

BD?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

db


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Oops! fixed.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Who will be first to review the new Sage By Heston Blumenthal The Duo Temp Pro Espresso? Catchy little name. SBHBTDTPE?


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks like it's aimed at e classic/silvia market. Not so sure it will fair so well if it is not open to modding like the completion is though.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sean said:


> Who will be first to review the new Sage By Heston Blumenthal The Duo Temp Pro Espresso? Catchy little name. SBHBTDTPE?


I might know a man who is doing this........


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Are his initials DFK?


----------

